# HS928 Choke/Carb Butterfly Adjustment?



## justme12 (Oct 24, 2018)

HS928TAS 9 years old runs excellent. Last year-very hard to start when below freezing via pull or electric.
Today took a look at the carburetor and noted that the carb butterfly only closes ¾ when the choke lever is put in the closed position for a cold start. (does not appear to be sticking and moves freely to a close if I pull on the choke cable)
Could this be my issue and should I adjust the choke cable for a full close? Thinking a closed choke means FULLY CLOSED?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

The fact you can see the butterfly, I assume you have the covers off. Is it also hard to start in this weather?
I would choke it with a shop rag and if it starts easier you know the 3/4 choke is your issue. there is also a black plastic pilot jet that can plug up and it seems to be a common issue. You have to remove the black plastic idle screw to remove it. Good luck


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it should close all the way when choked . the shop manual shows how to adjust.

if you still have trouble starting it could be a number of other issues .......spark, fuel delivery , bad float , dirty carb , etc.


----------



## justme12 (Oct 24, 2018)

*Fixed it!* Starts on first try (of course its not cold out yet). I was able to get the carb butterfly to fully close on choke.
Using the shop manual for the Throttle/Choke adjustment, it appears that the choke rod has a V dip in it and the clearance had decreased. Adjusted and butterfly closes all the way. Simple but scary as a thin little piece of metal can cause so much problem.


----------

